# Code for removal of mesh, not infected



## ruhood

Can anyone help with a CPT code for removal of mesh for reasons other than infection?  I have surgeries to code from three different doctors in our practice who had to remove mesh that had adhered to the small bowel or colon.  Would 49402 fit?  This was a new code for 2007.

Thanks,
Ruth Hood, CPC


----------



## mmelcam

Yes that would work.


----------



## ruhood

Thank you!


----------



## JBowyer

*Laparoscopic Removal of Eroded Mesh*

Would I have to use the unlisted code for removal through Laparoscope via endobag?  Pt had pelvic sling and mesh eroded into sacrum and the end into the lumen of the proximal rectum.  49402 is for abdominal incision. 
Thanks


----------

